# Jakarta



## SteveH (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone point me to any TSD instructors or schools in Jakarta, Indonesia.
Or do I have to start my own?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 15, 2010)

Start your own and see what happens.  Sometimes that will draw people out of the woodwork.


----------

